# Shutter replacement cost for a D7000.



## 480sparky

Anyone know the cost of replacing the shutter on a D7000? Mine took a dump this morning...... At only 23,000 situations.


----------



## tirediron

And two days over the warranty I'm guessing?  That sucks... 32" Hg worth.   When I priced it out for a D70 (six or seven years ago) it was ~$350 through Nikon Canada.


----------



## Mach0

480sparky said:
			
		

> Anyone know the cost of replacing the shutter on a D7000? Mine took a dump this morning...... At only 23,000 situations.



Really? So soon? Did you drop it? I've read it's about 200 bucks.


----------



## ratssass

.....kinda wondered that myself as i'm coming up on 35,000 in just about 1 year.I was hoping when it was rated to 150,000 that it would easily surpass that.......


----------



## slow231

Mach0 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the cost of replacing the shutter on a D7000? Mine took a dump this morning...... At only 23,000 situations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So soon? Did you drop it? I've read it's about 200 bucks.
Click to expand...

buddy just did his d90.  it was 200.  i'd imagine the d7000 to be similar.  i'll second the wanting to know more details... the shutter count seems really low for this failure.


----------



## KmH

Though the shutter is rated for some number by model, it's only a rating, and not a guarantee.

Being mechanical and pretty delicate (the curtains in particular) it's amazing they last as long as they do.


----------



## cgipson1

That sucks, Sparky! Good luck with it!


----------



## 480sparky

I just checked my shutter odometer.  If I'm not mistaken, the count on this final image is 26,550. I'm on my mobile right now, so could anyone double-check me?








Here's the damage (no battery is in the camera..... This is NOT a mirror up for cleaning job):


----------



## 480sparky

KmH said:
			
		

> Though the shutter is rated for some number by model, it's only a rating, and not a guarantee.
> 
> Being mechanical and pretty delicate (the curtains in particular) it's amazing they last as long as they do.



I doubt you'dbe happy with a car that dies at 27,000 miles.


----------



## sm4him

480sparky said:


> I just checked my shutter odometer.  If I'm not mistaken, the count on this final image is 26,550. I'm on my mobile right now, so could anyone double-check me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the damage (no battery is in the camera..... This is NOT a mirror up for cleaning job):



I tried myshuttercount.com and camerashuttercount.com and neither of them gave me anything at all.


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:
			
		

> I tried myshuttercount.com and camerashuttercount.com and neither of them gave me anything at all.



Maybe the metadata isn't all there. I'm on my mobile as I have no internet access for the computer right now. I have to edit and post with the phone. Maybe tomorrow I'll get to a wireless access point.


----------



## cgipson1

This is all I could pull

[ PhotoME ]
PhotoME version: 0.79R17 (Build 856)

[ Overview ]
URL: http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc172/480sparky/Spot%20the%20Violation/D7K_4500-1.jpg
File type: JPEG
File size: 124.4 KB
Creation date: 9/4/2012 09:04
Last modification: 9/4/2012 20:10
Make: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera: NIKON D7000
Software: ViewNX 2.5 W
Dimension: 800 x 530 px (0.4 MP, 3:2)
Focal length: 75 mm (equiv. 112 mm)
Aperture: F8
Exposure time: 1/350"
ISO speed rating: 100/21°
Program: Manual
Metering Mode: Pattern
White Balance: Auto
Flash: Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode

[ Image ]
Manufacturer: NIKON CORPORATION
Image input equipment model: NIKON D7000
Orientation of image: 0° (top/left)
Image resolution in width direction: 300 dpi
Image resolution in height direction: 300 dpi
Unit of X and Y resolution: inch
Software: ViewNX 2.5 W
File change date and time: 2012-09-04 20:19:17
Person who created the image: Ken DePue
Y and C positioning: Centered
Pair of black and white reference values: [0, 255, 0, 255, 0, 255]
Copyright holder: 2012 Imagination Images of Iowa
Exif IFD Pointer: 0x00000160
GPS IFD Pointer: 0x000003B6

[ Thumbnail Info ]
Compression scheme: JPEG (old-style)
Image resolution in width direction: 300 dpi
Image resolution in height direction: 300 dpi
Unit of X and Y resolution: inch
Offset to JPEG SOI: 0x00000426
Bytes of JPEG data: 3744 bytes

[ Camera ]
Exposure time: 1/350"
F number: F8
Exposure program: Manual
ISO speed rating: 100/21°
??? (8830): 2
Exif version: Version 2.3
Date and time of original data generation: 2012-09-04 09:04:26
Date and time of digital data generation: 2012-09-04 09:04:26
Meaning of each component: YCbCr
Exposure bias: ±0 EV
Maximum lens aperture: 4.92 Av (F5.5)
Metering mode: Pattern
Light source: Unknown
Flash: Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
Lens focal length: 75 mm
User comment: www.imaginationimagesofiowa.com
DateTime subseconds: 0.4"
DateTimeOriginal subseconds: 0.4"
DateTimeDigitized subseconds: 0.4"
Supported Flashpix version: Version 1.0
Color space: Uncalibrated
Image width: 800 px
Image height: 530 px
Sensing method: One-chip color area sensor
File source: Digital Camera
Scene type: A directly photographed image
CFA pattern: [Red, Green], [Green, Blue]
Custom image processing: Normal process
Exposure mode: Manual exposure
White balance: Auto
Digital zoom ratio: 1x
Focal length in 35 mm film: 112 mm
Scene capture type: Standard
Gain control: None
Contrast: Normal
Saturation: Normal
Sharpness: Normal
Subject distance range: Unknown

[ GPS ]
GPS tag version: Version 2.3


----------



## Aloicious

That really sucks...sorry to hear about it...I also can't find the shutter count in the raw EXIF data either.


----------



## Stradawhovious

I just crested 29k with mine.  I hope for my sake yours is an excpetion.  Sorry about your luck on this one!  I'd be miffed.


----------



## KmH

480sparky said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though the shutter is rated for some number by model, it's only a rating, and not a guarantee.
> 
> Being mechanical and pretty delicate (the curtains in particular) it's amazing they last as long as they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you'dbe happy with a car that dies at 27,000 miles.
Click to expand...

My condolences, but it a piece of mass produced consumer electronics.

Life's a beach, and then you surf.


----------



## gsgary

reliable Nikon


----------



## Bukitimah

My D300 already more than 55000 shots! 27000 seem way too low. If you didn't drop it, you should go back to NSC and ask them why. Well, for $300 bucks, it is still worth the trouble.


----------



## snowbear

I don't see the activations with EXIF Viewer, either.  I believe Nikon charges flat-fee for out-of-warranty work; my D40 was $255 for the SD mechanism.


----------



## TheLost

You may want to give APS a call ( Home - Authorized Photo Service)..  I've worked with them in the past and they are awesome.  If you call they should be able to give you a quick estimate over the phone.   

I'd love to hear what you find out...  I'm afraid to look at my D7000's count


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Whats really sad is the turn-around time at Nikon.  My old D7000 was there for over 6 weeks on a sensor repair, and that was with me screaming yelling and kicking.


----------



## ratssass

2WheelPhoto said:


> Whats really sad is the turn-around time at Nikon.  My old D7000 was there for over 6 weeks on a sensor repair, and that was with me screaming yelling and kicking.



.......more good news


----------



## 480sparky

KmH said:
			
		

> My condolences, but it a piece of mass produced consumer electronics.
> 
> Life's a beach, and then you surf.



So if you bought one of those $20 CFLs that claimed a 5-year life and it died inside of a month, you'd merrily accept it?  I doubt it.... You'd be taking back for another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bukitimah

2WheelPhoto said:


> Whats really sad is the turn-around time at Nikon.  My old D7000 was there for over 6 weeks on a sensor repair, and that was with me screaming yelling and kicking.



Hmmm NSC here in Singapore is very efficient. I hand my sensor cleaned over lunch. They even check on the spot free!


----------



## 480sparky

Bukitimah said:
			
		

> Hmmm NSC here in Singapore is very efficient. I hand my sensor cleaned over lunch. They even check on the spot free!



Cleaning a sensor and replacing a sensor are worlds apart.


----------



## AaronLLockhart

That sucks sparky!

It's sad that such a nice cam only went to that. I have a D40 with over 200k clicks and still ticking. Well, kind of. I'm actually scared to use it anymore in fear that the shutter will crap out, and I could buy another one for the price of a shutter repair.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

Yeah, you could bet I'd be throwing a three ring circus show over at Nikon's customer service department. They'd give me two just to shut me up....


----------



## mwinston

My D7000 has almost 100K and the D3 has 189K. No troubles so far with either!


----------



## shadowlands

I'm at 30,000 clicks on my D90, no issues (fingers crossed)
Hope they get you hooked up soon!!!


----------



## 480sparky

Well, I just got the call.

The shutter's broken.  (Duh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) It will be $250.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

480sparky said:


> Well, I just got the call.
> 
> The shutter's broken.  (Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) It will be $250.



Thats not bad.  How long turn around time?


----------



## 480sparky

2WheelPhoto said:


> Thats not bad.  How long turn around time?



Don't know yet.  Not even sure if they have the parts in stock.  But I should hear by the end of the week.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

I Had bad luck with them, but i was a D7000 "warranty job" rather than a paying customer for them


----------



## TheLost

It sounds like they just stamp $250 on all the paperwork...  New Shutter? $250...  Lens Repair? $250... Broken Lens Cap? $250!


----------



## 480sparky

I just picked it up from the hospital..... $260 with the gubbamints fingers in it.


----------



## KmH

TheLost said:


> It sounds like they just stamp $250 on all the paperwork...  New Shutter? $250...  Lens Repair? $250... Broken Lens Cap? $250!


It's my understanding Nikon USA has just 4 billing levels - A, B, C, & D. with A the least expensive, and D the most expensive.


----------



## 480sparky

KmH said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like they just stamp $250 on all the paperwork...  New Shutter? $250...  Lens Repair? $250... Broken Lens Cap? $250!
> 
> 
> 
> It's my understanding Nikon USA has just 4 billing levels - A, B, C, & D. with A the least expensive, and D the most expensive.
Click to expand...



I paid the F price......... F for Failed Shutter.


----------

